# How To Remove The Steering WHeel/Airbag MKiii



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a Jetta I need to remove the steering wheel from to install and new control stalk...Have a Bentley on it's way, but need to get this done asap. How do I remove the airbag and wheel safely? I looked and didn't find a thread already in the interior section. I feel the 2 bolts on the back of the wheel which I assume hold the airbag on, but is there anything I need to be extra careful with, remove a special way, or can break easy? That clock spring seems to be expensive, so I imagine that is important (read about it in another post)...Do you need a puller to get the wheel off once loose? Any input will be appreciated and TIA


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Found a post for a MKIV...


_Modified by dr.chop at 4:32 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Here's one.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=105906


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome!! thanks a TON


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

done and was easy...thanks for the link dan0954


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.chop* »_done and was easy...thanks for the link dan0954

Glad it worked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I was sooooooo freaking nervous







with removing that airbag since I have heard so many stories about them, but man, that was CAKE! I greatly appreciate that link...I will be tracking down a MKIV 3 spoke wheel and bag to swap out since I like that wheel better anyway


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Make sure you post before and after pictures when you get done.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

you can count on that one!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

